# Donating for MIUI



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well as much as I love OMFGB and CM7 I still LOVE MIUI a million times more. I figure if we can get some guaranteed donations going well may be able to get some of these RIL geniuses going on it.

I'm a poor SOB but I'll throw in $100 via PayPal. $25 up front the rest once data/voice is working on par with the current AOSP runs.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## akalias (Jun 10, 2011)

Breezer23 said:


> Well as much as I love OMFGB and CM7 I still LOVE MIUI a million times more. I figure if we can get some guaranteed donations going well may be able to get some of these RIL geniuses going on it.
> 
> I'm a poor SOB but I'll throw in $100 via PayPal. $25 up front the rest once data/voice is working on par with the current AOSP runs.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


I'll pitch in $25.00 as well


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

It looks like [Edit]<disregard>@MIUIrom released the source to Jamezelle and nix.</disregard>[/Edit] Very excited :grin3:

I throw in my piece when I can.

BTB, anyone know what the strike-through code is?


----------



## n_i_x (Jul 1, 2011)

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> It looks like @MIUIrom released the source to Jamezelle and nix. Very excited :grin3:


To clarify, MIUI did not release any source code to us. We are trying to work with them to integrate the LTE changes directly in MIUI but we aren't hopeful. We do have slayhers CM7 source code with the associated LTE changes and I've been slowly processing them and merging the compiled code together.

As far as a donation/bounty goes... don't give me anything up front. jamezelle and I are going to work on this regardless.. if we make it happen.. do what you want


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

n_i_x said:


> To clarify, MIUI did not release any source code to us. We are trying to work with them to integrate the LTE changes directly in MIUI but we aren't hopeful. We do have slayhers CM7 source code with the associated LTE changes and I've been slowly processing them and merging the compiled code together.
> 
> As far as a donation/bounty goes... don't give me anything up front. jamezelle and I are going to work on this regardless.. if we make it happen.. do what you want


I wish you guys the best of luck. I know it's some serious complicated stuff you have to go through for MIUI compared to anything else. You guys are very talented, so I hve high hopes you guys will figure this all out soon.


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Could a 3g only version be a possibility?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Ahh, thanks for the clarification, sorry if I've misrepresented that to anyone.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Breezer23 said:


> Could a 3g only version be a possibility?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


I'd happily run that for a while. Don't even have the 4g in my area yet.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll do $50 for a 3G only version 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't exactly see the appeal to this ROM. From the looks of it IMO it looks like another crappy OEM skin like Blur or a simplified touch wiz.


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

You've never used it obviously. Silky smooth, good looking, great features.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

greenblattsam said:


> I don't exactly see the appeal to this ROM. From the looks of it IMO it looks like another crappy OEM skin like Blur or a simplified touch wiz.


Well even if you hadn't said "From the looks" it would be pretty obvious you've never used it, from your comment. Research it a little, it's awesome, I tried it on a whim on my DINC, and never went back... until I got my TB and had no MIUI :sad: You can try it without radio, CPCookieMan got a port with no RIL. And it's not just a skin, if it were they'd have a port already, it's a a complete rework in nearly all interfacing.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

I never have but I loaded it on my OG Droid and wasn't impressed it was basically a iPhone rip off.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

greenblattsam said:


> I don't exactly see the appeal to this ROM. From the looks of it IMO it looks like another crappy OEM skin like Blur or a simplified touch wiz.


It's a complete redesign of the system. Absolutely awesome all around. If you'd even watched a single video of it you could tell. There are SO many things that it does by default that should be cooked into ROMs but aren't, and some features that are slowly being added. It's really ahead of the game overall.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

greenblattsam said:


> I never have but I loaded it on my OG Droid and wasn't impressed it was basically a iPhone rip off.


That's fine, to each his own... but that is really not what this thread is about. If you want ASOP, CM7 and OMFGB are great ROM's for you. We love MIUI and are tryin' to get some love goin' for the MIUI dev's.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm looking at the stuff part time to see how I can help. Its slow going because I spend 80% of my free time on omfgb but I want to help you guys get this goin if I can.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidlovinyogi (Jul 4, 2011)

greenblattsam said:


> I never have but I loaded it on my OG Droid and wasn't impressed it was basically a iPhone rip off.


Time spent becoming familiar with the dynamics of the multi-dimensional, multi-layered interface of Miui reveal that is really on another level. The degree to which it is so may perhaps only be experienced through extended use. The variety of choices in ways to set it up as relates to function, aesthetics and personal style, so that it fully satisfies how a user uses their device, definitely calls on that user to invest some time and put in some work.

The reality is that it is an incredibly feature-rich and innovative rom, not "another crappy OEM skin like blur or a simplified touch wiz" or an "iPhone rip off".

Just sayin...now back on point&#8230;


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I'll keep my fingers crossed that NIX may be able to release a 3G only version.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

From working on it, if 3g is going to work 4g is almost 99% going to work or be very very close.

Most of the work is getting data to work at all, then small amount of work (relatively) to get the actual lte stuff working.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

xoomdev said:


> From working on it, if 3g is going to work 4g is almost 99% going to work or be very very close.
> 
> Most of the work is getting data to work at all, then small amount of work (relatively) to get the actual lte stuff working.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


Glad to hear you helping out with this! I love the dev community for the thunderbolt! You guys rock! 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

xoomdev said:


> From working on it, if 3g is going to work 4g is almost 99% going to work or be very very close.
> 
> Most of the work is getting data to work at all, then small amount of work (relatively) to get the actual lte stuff working.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update on that. I can't develop so I have no clue. Seemed like you could just use a standard RIL from any Verizon 3G phone that would just ignore LTE all together and that would work... haha.


----------



## Mrksbrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd be happier than a pig in poop if 3g was possible....Dinc version is amazing could only imagine what it would be like on a TB....


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Folks, keep in mind 2 things:

1) The 3g on our phone is eHRPD which no older phones have.
2) One purpose of eHRPD is to make 3g and 4g look pretty much the same to the rest of the phone, so the RIL doesn't treat them all that differently at all.

So to get 3g working, they need to get eHRPD working. Once that works, 4g pretty much works. Or at least that's my understanding as somebody who hasn't actually done RIL development.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Please make this work, please please please


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

All the TBolt threads on MIUI got shut down and an admin wrote this in one of the threads:



> doesn't look like MIUI and the T-Bolt like each other closing thread


I think it may be DOA.


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh well. As soon as the Samsung Galaxy S II comes out I'm jumping ship anyway.


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Now I'll have to trade for an Inc2 lol

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> All the TBolt threads on MIUI got shut down and an admin wrote this in one of the threads:
> 
> I think it may be DOA.


I think there's some drama going on within MIUI. I'm not privy to it but things haven't been quite right for the past ~4 months with the MIUI folks from what I've read in between the lines of (aka. their forums being suddenly unavailable, later moved to a new server, and then some devs ditching the forums yet still working on ports). So imho it has nothing to do with TBolt/MIUI but more has to do with the MIUI community itself.

I hope I'm wrong and they just get it working, though!


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

The threads are back open, so idk what is happening.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I think there's some drama going on within MIUI. I'm not privy to it but things haven't been quite right for the past ~4 months with the MIUI folks from what I've read in between the lines of (aka. their forums being suddenly unavailable, later moved to a new server, and then some devs ditching the forums yet still working on ports). So imho it has nothing to do with TBolt/MIUI but more has to do with the MIUI community itself.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and they just get it working, though!


From what it seemed like, some of the devs working on the MIUI port for the Thunderbolt asked for their help and they declined because they had no 4G LTE device over there in China. That's what I have been hearing, not entirely sure. Getting MIUI is still very possible, but it's just going to be extremely difficult and will take so much of their time. We'll see how this all pans out.


----------



## dclay89 (Jun 21, 2011)

I will GLADLY donate to whoever gets data working for this ROM.. It would be my daily driver until I retired my phone for the next.


----------



## dclay89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's a question.. So once the official MIUI phone drops, will the devs have to release the source code for MIUI?? I'm hoping so.


----------



## n_i_x (Jul 1, 2011)

dclay89 said:


> Here's a question.. So once the official MIUI phone drops, will the devs have to release the source code for MIUI?? I'm hoping so.


Nope.. the only thing they are required to release is the kernel source code. The rest of Android is licensed under an Apache License which does not require source code to be released. We also asked MIUI if they had any plans of open sourcing and they said no.


----------



## n_i_x (Jul 1, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I think there's some drama going on within MIUI. I'm not privy to it but things haven't been quite right for the past ~4 months with the MIUI folks from what I've read in between the lines of (aka. their forums being suddenly unavailable, later moved to a new server, and then some devs ditching the forums yet still working on ports). So imho it has nothing to do with TBolt/MIUI but more has to do with the MIUI community itself.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and they just get it working, though!


Nah.. it was a mistake. I had all the threads reopened as jamezelle and I are still hacking away at it. The sheer number of commits we have to merge in is mind-numbing. Add on top of this the fact that we don't have the luxury of source code and we have to deal with smali and it's even more hellish.

Like others have stated.. with the minimal work involved to add 4G once 3G is working it makes no sense to release a 3G version. If xoomdev or any other smali masters want to assist us with this we'd be more than happy to have the help!

The other issue we face is that because merging all these commits takes so long by the time we make any progress, our release is already 2-3 revs behind. For example, our current work is being done on version 1.7.1 which is 2 releases behind the current. Once there is a stable MIUI release for the Desire HD it'll buy us some more time to stay current.


----------



## rafb86 (Jul 2, 2011)

"n_i_x said:


> Nah.. it was a mistake. I had all the threads reopened as jamezelle and I are still hacking away at it. The sheer number of commits we have to merge in is mind-numbing. Add on top of this the fact that we don't have the luxury of source code and we have to deal with smali and it's even more hellish.
> 
> Like others have stated.. with the minimal work involved to add 4G once 3G is working it makes no sense to release a 3G version. If xoomdev or any other smali masters want to assist us with this we'd be more than happy to have the help!
> 
> The other issue we face is that because merging all these commits takes so long by the time we make any progress, our release is already 2-3 revs behind. For example, our current work is being done on version 1.7.1 which is 2 releases behind the current. Once there is a stable MIUI release for the Desire HD it'll buy us some more time to stay current.


Thanks for the update nix, I would like to thank you guys for the hard work on this. Keep it up you guys rock!


----------



## Mamoru16 (Jun 10, 2011)

The more I see online about this ROM, it gets me so excited!!


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

There will be no 3g only version it will either be all or nothing.


----------



## dclay89 (Jun 21, 2011)

jamezelle said:


> There will be no 3g only version it will either be all or nothing.


I'm hoping it's all.


----------



## lgldrgdlr (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad this is still being worked on. It's been my hope from going from the Dinc to the Tbolt to have MIUI. And n_i_x, if you do beta testing on the roms like you did for the DInc, count me in again


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you n_i_x and jamezelle for all your hard work! We're "rootin" for you!!!


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Its not about the money, its just they have to figure stuff out to get it working. Though i will gladly donate so they can enjoy a few beers each.


----------

